# Riddle me this 2.



## Funtastic curves (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Munchausen (Dec 2, 2020)

Girl really wants that date.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 2, 2020)

Ok, so because the daughter was really keen on this guy & had no luck finding him, she killed the sister (sick!), because he may show to her funeral & she can get that date.

Yes? BTW that's sick as in "you did a really sick thing for killing your sister just because of a random guy" & not "that's a sick handbag, where can I get one?"


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 3, 2020)

Well I'm a knob...just realised that is what @Munchausen said rather succinctly & here I was thinking I'm a riddle genius. My bad!


----------



## Munchausen (Dec 3, 2020)

You still definitely count as a genius, @littlefairywren. This one kind of tries to drag your mind around a bit. @Funtastic curves is a puzzle master.


----------

